# "Old" Kindle Fire Stand



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My Kindle Fire stand. Yea, I'm trying not to spend a lot on accessories 










Depending on how far you open it, it even adjusts the angle of the Fire. Found it in a box in a closet. It works!

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3LddYx0VTsaZDFkZGQzMzUtNDlhMC00MjRhLTg3MDItNTUyNmU1OTY2MWJm


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like a plate stand. Think walmart or Hobby Lobby sells those fairly cheap. 

I'm using a cardboard book stand that I got when I was taking a keyboarding class at the community college. I knew there was a reason that I saved it. 

Cant wait to get my cover tomorrow...it'll have a built-in stand


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

It is a plate stand. Works well!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

